# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Come joine the Eheim Pimp Club



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi all, we at plantedtank.net are forming a club called the Eheim Pimp Club. We are calling for membership from many planted sites and invite owners of Eheim to join this club at plantedtank. This club may eventually gain its own web site depending on how big it will get world wide.

We have been in negotiations with the Australian Eheim rep to obtain discounts on eheim products for all members. We want this to go world wide so we encourage as many Eheim users to join so that eheim can justify the discounts on all products. 

So if your interested please come and visit us over there and look under the equipment section to find the Eheim registration thread (it has a sticky to remain at the top of the list).

Any questions will be answered promptly.

Paul


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi all, we at plantedtank.net are forming a club called the Eheim Pimp Club. We are calling for membership from many planted sites and invite owners of Eheim to join this club at plantedtank. This club may eventually gain its own web site depending on how big it will get world wide.

We have been in negotiations with the Australian Eheim rep to obtain discounts on eheim products for all members. We want this to go world wide so we encourage as many Eheim users to join so that eheim can justify the discounts on all products. 

So if your interested please come and visit us over there and look under the equipment section to find the Eheim registration thread (it has a sticky to remain at the top of the list).

Any questions will be answered promptly.

Paul


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

So no one is interested in making some discounts on their Eheim purchases here at all???

Thought with all the high tech guys and gals here, I would have had a response by now.

Any questions?

Paul

BTW this is serious not just a joke.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I think the problem is that you are talking to an Australian rep, not a North American rep. Under normal circumstances, Australian rep has no say in what goes on in NA.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes you are right in this respect, but since I am from Australia and it was my email that started this whole thing, I needed to speak to the Australian Rep first. However, we going to be talking to the NA rep very soon as lots of people are from NA. So hold tight and wait to see the results.

In the mean time join the club.

Paul


----------



## Chapy (May 3, 2004)

Just joined, or so I think I did even if we do not get the discounts, think of all the Ehiem filter and product experiance we now have at our finger tips. Knowledge is power. Lets get it and pass it on. GO Pimpen!

Chapy
not sure of my number yet but here I am.


----------

